# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πόσο διαρκεί η πτερόροια

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτησω ποσο διαρκεί η πτερόροια στα καναρίνια. Ένα καναρίνι 2 χρονών που έχω ξεκίνησε περίπου την πτερόροια του στις 5 Αυγούστου. Παρόλα αυτά μέχρι και σήμερα δεν έχει βγάλει ''μιλιά''. Μόνο κάτι μικρές στριγγλιές. Τι διατροφή να ακολουθήσω; Να χορηγήσω βιταμίνη σε υγρη μορφή που κάποιος μου πρότεινε; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Χαρη και καλως ηρθες!!! εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. και εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τους φτερωτους σου φιλους Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. η πτερορροια κραταει απο 1,5 εως και 2 μηνες, εδω ειναι ενα πληρες αρθρο Πτερόρροια για την διατροφη και οτι χρειαζεται ενα καναρινι κατα την πτερορροια του. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις ,μπορει να σταματησει και η πτεροροια και το κελαηδησμα να καθυστερησει και λιγο ακομα .αν κανεις σωστη φυσικη διατροφη με επαρκη χορηγηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης ,εισαι οκ

----------


## Harisagr

Την διατροφή την εχω ξεκινήσει απο την αρχή της πτερόροιας. Αυτο που με ανυσηχεί πιο πολύ είναι ότι κάθεται ανα διαστηματά νωχελικό χωρις να κινήται μεσα στο κλουβί του.

----------


## jk21

ειναι και αυτο (αν δεν γινεται συνεχως ) μεσα στο προγραμμα .η περιοδος αυτη ειναι περιοδος καταπονησης για τα πουλια.βεβαια για αυτο το λογο ,μπορει να ενισχυθουν και προβληματα που υποβοσκουν .δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ανησυχεις αλλα αν θες ενα βιντεακι με το πουλι ,να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα του και κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας θα βοηθουσαν να δουμε μηπως κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## Harisagr

Όχι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν γινεται συνεχως. Μετά απο πολυ κινητικότητα μπορει να καθησει για περιπου 5 με 10 λεπτα και αρχιζει ξανα να κανει το μπανιο του να τρωει τα φυτρα του και να κανει τις βόλτες του!!!

----------


## ninos

Μην περιμένεις κελάηδισμα και μεγάλη κινητικότητα, αυτή την περίοδο. Υπομονή, διότι έχει ακόμα μέρες. Η πτερορροια, μπορείς να καταλάβεις οτι είναι στο τέλος της, εαν βλέπεις οτι χάνει πούπουλα απο το κεφαλάκι του και βγάζει νέες βελόνες. Μόλις το δεις αυτό, να υπολογίζεις πάνω-κάτω 1 εβδομάδα ακόμα.

Καλή διατροφή, βιταμινες και όλα θα είναι μια χαρούλα.

----------


## Harisagr

Μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα ότι αρχίζει να βγάζει νέες βελόνες στο σβέρκο του και να προχωράει σιγά σιγά προς το κεφάλι του. Ευχαριστω πολύ για τις πληροφορίες παιδια!!!

----------


## ninos

τότε δεν θέλει πολύ ακόμα  :Happy:  Σε καμία εβδομαδούλα θα έχει τελειώσει. Βέβαια μην περιμένεις, μόλις τελειώσει αμέσως να σου αρχίσει το κελάηδισμα. Σιγά - σιγά θα επανέλθει

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα οι ασπρες βελονες πρεπει να ειχανε μερες στο  κεφαλακι του. Σημερα ειχαμε τα πρωτα δειλα κελαηδισματα. Αμην κοντευα να ξεχασω τη φωνη του!!!

----------


## Harisagr

> Μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα ότι αρχίζει να βγάζει νέες βελόνες στο σβέρκο του και να προχωράει σιγά σιγά προς το κεφάλι του. Ευχαριστω πολύ για τις πληροφορίες παιδια!!!


Τελικά τζαμπα χάρηκα. Συνεχίζει να βγάζει ακόμα πουπουλα και τώρα σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται στο κεφάλι. Σε μία εβδομάδα κλείνουμε δυο μήνες. Δεν έχουμε καμία αλλαγή. Τα ίδια ''κενά διαστήματα'' και πάλι. Παρόλα αυτά όταν κινείται είναι ευδιάθετο. Όσον αφορά το κελάηδιμα, φυσικά δεν περιμένω να αρχίσει και πάλι απο εκεί που σταμάτησε, αλλά πριν απο κάποιο καιρό απέκτησα και το δεύτερο καναρίνι μου και το έχω ακριβώς δίπλα. (Σας το ανέφερα και σε άλλο πόστ). Θα ήταν καλό να βάλω μεταξύ τους ένα χώρισμα για καλό και για κακό?

----------


## panos70

Οχι αν τα εχεις σε 50 ποντους αποσταση δλδ να μην ειναι πολυ κοντα και πανε τσοφλια απο ο ενα στο αλλο η οταν κανουν μπανιο να μην πηγαινουν οι σταγονες απο το ενα στο αλλο  ,αλιως βαλε χωρισμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τελικά τζαμπα χάρηκα. συνεχίζει να βγάζει ακόμα πουπουλα και τώρα σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται στο κεφάλι. σε μία εβδομάδα κλείνουμε δυο μήνες. δεν έχουμε καμία αλλαγή. τα ίδια ''κενά διαστήματα'' και πάλι. παρόλα αυτά όταν κινείται είναι ευδιάθετο. όσον αφορά το κελάηδιμα, φυσικά δεν περιμένω να αρχίσει και πάλι απο εκεί που σταμάτησε, αλλά πριν απο κάποιο καιρό απέκτησα και το δεύτερο καναρίνι μου και το έχω ακριβώς δίπλα. (σας το ανέφερα και σε άλλο πόστ). θα ήταν καλό να βάλω μεταξύ τους ένα χώρισμα για καλό και για κακό?



xάρη το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά.

υπομονή και θα το ξαναδείς...παλι να κελαηδάει....οπως πριν.

ασε τη φύση να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει.

----------


## Harisagr

> Οχι αν τα εχεις σε 50 ποντους αποσταση δλδ να μην ειναι πολυ κοντα και πανε τσοφλια απο ο ενα στο αλλο η οταν κανουν μπανιο να μην πηγαινουν οι σταγονες απο το ενα στο αλλο  ,αλιως βαλε χωρισμα


Όχι δεν είναι κολλητά και ευτυχώς τέτοια ''επικοινωνία'' δέν έχουν. Τα έχω βάλει και βρακάκια στα κλουβιά και δεν έχουμε ανταλλαγή νερού ή σπόρων.

----------


## Harisagr

> xάρη το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> υπομονή και θα το ξαναδείς...παλι να κελαηδάει....οπως πριν.
> 
> ασε τη φύση να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει.


Όχι δεν ανησυχώ. Απλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που κρατάει τόσο πολύ με όλα όσα είχα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει περιπτωση αν το νεο πουλι κελαηδα εντονα ,ή και μονο η παρουσια του να εχει στρεσσαρει το παλιο και να  το κανει να συνεχιζει πτεροροια .η γνωμη μου ειναι αν μπορεις εστω για καποιο διαστημα να τα εχεις σε αλλα δωματια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Όχι δεν ανησυχώ. Απλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που κρατάει τόσο πολύ με όλα όσα είχα μέχρι τώρα.



ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ   :Innocent0006:

----------


## Harisagr

> υπαρχει περιπτωση αν το νεο πουλι κελαηδα εντονα ,ή και μονο η παρουσια του να εχει στρεσσαρει το παλιο και να  το κανει να συνεχιζει πτεροροια .η γνωμη μου ειναι αν μπορεις εστω για καποιο διαστημα να τα εχεις σε αλλα δωματια


Ναι κελαηδάει έντονα πλέον. Όταν το πήρα ήταν μικρό και είχε πολύ αδύναμο κελάηδιμα. Αν το απομακρύνω στο ίδιο μπαλκόνι σε αρκετή απόσταση? Μάλλον για αυτο μία φορά που το κατέβασα στην πιλοτή άρχισε σιγά σιγά να μουρμουράει και νόμιζα εγώ οτι τελέιωσε. Και σε πόσο καιρό να το επαναφέρω?

----------


## jk21

να το μεταφερεις σε αλλο χωρο τοτε .το αν θα το γυρισεις και ποσο συντομα θα δειξει απο την αντιδραση του παλαιοτερου πουλιου σου .τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι ειναι καλα

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικά τα χώρισα τα πουλιά και έχουμε τελικά μια κάποια διαφορά. Μετακίνησα το παλιό πουλί διότι σκοπεύω να το αφήσω εκεί όπου και θα μπει σε λιγο καιρό η ζευγαρώστρα.

Προτείνετε να χορηγήσω υγρή πολυβιταμίνη ή βιταμίνη αντι-στρες? Ή εγώ τελικά είμαι πολύ ανυπόμονος???!!!

----------


## jk21

να χορηγηγεις καθημερινα χορταρικα και μια χαρα βιταμινες παιρνουν απο κει

----------


## lagreco69

> Προτείνετε να χορηγήσω υγρή πολυβιταμίνη ή βιταμίνη αντι-στρες? Ή εγώ τελικά είμαι πολύ ανυπόμονος???!!!


Χαρη προτεινω να το αφησεις να επανελθει μονο του!!! ασε τις πολυβιταμινες, δεν χρειαζονται!!!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Άρα εγώ ειμαι ο ανυπόμονος...............

----------


## Gardelius

Χαρη, θελει υπομονη!!! Θα επανελθει και χωρις αυτα τα σκευασματα.Θα συμφωνησω για αυτα που ηδη ειπε και ο jk21!! Τα φυσικα συστατικα και οι βιταμινες απο φρουτα και χωρταρικα,οχι βεβαια υπερβολες, ειναι το καλυτερο "φαρμακο"!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Harisagr

> να το μεταφερεις σε αλλο χωρο τοτε .το αν θα το γυρισεις και ποσο συντομα θα δειξει απο την αντιδραση του παλαιοτερου πουλιου σου .τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι ειναι καλα


Παρατηρώ ότι όταν έχω το πουλί δίπλα μου στη βεράντα είναι πολύ ορεξάτο. Έχει αρχίσει καποια σαλιαρίσματα και δεν έχει πλέον τα διαστηματα που καθότανε νωχελικό.

----------


## jk21

ειναι σε αλλο χωρο απο το αλλο πουλι; οπως και να εχει ειναι ευχαριστη εξελιξη !

----------


## Harisagr

> ειναι σε αλλο χωρο απο το αλλο πουλι; οπως και να εχει ειναι ευχαριστη εξελιξη !


Όχι ειναι στον ιδιο χώρο. Το άλλο πουλί πάνω στον τοίχο και το άλλο στο τραπέζι μαζί μου. 

Θα πω και κάτι ακόμα που ίσως είναι και βλακεία. Άλλαξα πατήθρες στα κλουβιά. Το ανέφερα και στο πόστ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%AC%CF%82 . Έβαλα ξυλινες λοιπόν και από εκείνη την ώρα το πουλί είναι όλο περιέργεια και πηγαίνει συνεχώς πέρα δώθε χωρίς να φαίνεται πάντως τρομαγμένο.

Βέβαια όλο αυτό όπως είπα μπορεί να είναι και της φαντασίας μου λόγω του ενθουσιασμού μου που το πουλί δείχνει να συνέρχεται

Ίδομεν......

----------


## jk21

ειτε απλα περασε η πτεροροια ,ειτε η παρουσια σου και η προσοχη σου περισσοτερο σε αυτο εναντι του αλλου δρα αντιστρεσσογονα .δοκιμασε παντως να τα εχεις και χωρια χωρις εσενα

----------


## Harisagr

Επιτέλους μετά από δυόμιση μήνες είχαμε σημαντική βελτίωση. Το φανετοκάναρό μου δεν κάθεται καθόλου πλέον. Ειναι ορεξάτο όλη τη μέρα και ειδικά απο τότε που αρχιζα να του βάζω φρέσκα βότανα και ειδικά κλαδάκια με ημιώριμους σπόρους βασιλικού. πάει από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα έχοντας συνέχεια ανοιχτά τα φτερά τα οποία κουνάει πάρα πολύ..... Και φυσικά το καλύτερο όλων είναι ότι κελαηδάει νωρίς το πρωί με καλή ένταση κάτι που όμως δεν συνεχίζεται όλη τη μέρα. Μην τα θέλω και όλα δικά μου. Σιγα σιγά.............

----------


## Gardelius

> Επιτέλους μετά από δυόμιση μήνες είχαμε σημαντική βελτίωση. Το φανετοκάναρό μου δεν κάθεται καθόλου πλέον. Ειναι ορεξάτο όλη τη μέρα και ειδικά απο τότε που αρχιζα να του βάζω φρέσκα βότανα και ειδικά κλαδάκια με ημιώριμους σπόρους βασιλικού. πάει από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα έχοντας συνέχεια ανοιχτά τα φτερά τα οποία κουνάει πάρα πολύ..... Και φυσικά το καλύτερο όλων είναι ότι κελαηδάει νωρίς το πρωί με καλή ένταση κάτι που όμως δεν συνεχίζεται όλη τη μέρα. Μην τα θέλω και όλα δικά μου. Σιγα σιγά.............


Πολυ χαιρομαι φιλε!!!! :winky:  Τα δικα μου τωρα, δειλα δειλα εχουν ξεκινησει χαμηλοφωνα να το <λενε>...Θελει πολυ παντως υπομονη, κατι που ειναι απο την φυση να γινει δεν πρεπει εμεις να το βιαζουμε και να το απαιτουμε!!! Ειχαν μεινει λιγο <πισω> διατροφικα λογω του οτι ελειψα λιγο καιρο...αλλα τωρα ειμαι σε δρομο σωστο.Απλα,θελει και λιγο υπομονη!!!! Οπως ειπες,....<μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας>!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Harisagr

Να προσθέσω και κατι ακόμα που αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο θέμα του Ηλία (Gardelius) οτι τωρα αυτες τις μερες που εκανε λιγο κρυο ηταν ακομα καλυτερες για τα πουλια. Αλλαξε γενικα η ορεξη τους προς το καλύτερο και ιδιαίτερα από εκείνο που τελείωσε την πτερόρροια.

----------


## jk21

στα καναρινια ναι ... και κυριως επηρεασε θετικα το κρυο αλλα οχι η υγρασια .πιστεψε με ,αρκετα αυτες τις ημερες και ειδικα ιθαγενη << τουμπαραν >>  λογω αυξησης των κοκκιδιων .

----------


## Gardelius

> Να προσθέσω και κατι ακόμα που αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο θέμα του Ηλία (Gardelius) οτι τωρα αυτες τις μερες που εκανε λιγο κρυο ηταν ακομα καλυτερες για τα πουλια. Αλλαξε γενικα η ορεξη τους προς το καλύτερο και ιδιαίτερα από εκείνο που τελείωσε την πτερόρροια.



Ενα απο τα τρια αρσενικα που εχω,το ¨μεγαλυτερο¨αρχισε δειλα δειλα να κελαιδαει!!!!!!  Ειναι καλο σημαδι και πιστευω πως η συνεχεια....θα ειναι ακομα πιο απολαυστικη!!!! Διατροφη!!!!! Διατροφη!!!!! Ειναι το Α-Ω πιστευω, ωστε να εχουν την ενεργεια να αποδωσουν τα ¨ρεπερτορια¨τους!!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## Νικόλ Ασωνίτη

προτεινω βιταμινες. :Party0003:

----------


## Harisagr

Ημουνα στο τσακ να του χορηγησω αλλα προτιμησα τα φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικά.

----------

